# Ministry of Supply Ammunition Depot, Brasside, Dec 15



## The Doc (Dec 28, 2015)

Woeful amount of information on this one. Some evidence that it was a WWII Ministry of Supply Ammunition Depot. The formation and construction of the bunkers is similar to other ammo storage sites both retired and active.

The site comprises 24 identical concrete bunkers and a few brick bungalows. The site appears relatively untouched since the war with the landowner using some of the bunkers as storage. Although there’s a little variation in terms of access (some were built to allow vehicles in, others weren’t) they are mostly identical.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice love the photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2015)

Amazing untouched site.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 28, 2015)

Great place and lovely photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice photos, you had nice weather as well. Those buildings are really sturdy-built (Picture 6).


----------



## HughieD (Dec 28, 2015)

Another great set Doc.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 30, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan;317718 Those buildings are really sturdy-built (Picture 6).[/QUOTE said:


> This and other buildings of similar design were built to a very specific plan - the weakest part of the structure being the windows in front of each assembly bench. Probably used to assemble the gaine into fuse assemblies or other sensitive pyrotechnic assembly - should a detonation occur then the windows will blow out, instead of the roof being lifted off the wall plates and collapsing onto all the occupants. Much of this type of assembly work was done under natural light conditions, hence the proliferation of large windows in this type of building.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice find, thanks for sharing such lovely photos


----------

